# Two new bromoils; tried something different



## terri (Jan 16, 2006)

I had a couple of "firsts" with this recent bromoil session. I was excited to try a new paper, Kentmere Art Document, which is a paper choice I kept coming across when first studying the technique. 

Didn't care for my initial results, so after letting the prints dry overnight, I re-soaked them and added a soft brown ink over the black, using a brayer. This increased the contrast and I liked the sepia-toned effect. Though the prints darkened overall, I was much happier with the end result. 

This is a giant sandstone monolith we hiked past in the Kodachrome Basin, southern Utah:








And a view of Bryce Canyon:






Thanks for looking!


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 16, 2006)

Dammit woman! What did I tell you about posting more bromoils. :mrgreen:


----------



## Glassjaw (Jan 16, 2006)

It adds an _old-western_ type feel to the photography, especially the first.  I like it.


----------



## terri (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry, Tammy - just don't look next time. :mrgreen: 

I like that "old Western" comment. Something about that sepia tone, eh? :thumbup: 

Thanks!


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 17, 2006)

I can't help it though. Anytime I see Terri and bromoil in a post together, I'm just drawn to it.


----------



## Karalee (Jan 17, 2006)

These are neat, I quite like the sepia one, the toning looks great and the added darkness and contrast really makes that tree to the left pop.


----------



## ferny (Feb 14, 2006)

Cool as ever, terri. 

The first looks like a giant foot. :shock:


----------

